# Sherborn Police Officer



## jgraz369 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Sherborn Police Department is seeking a qualified and professional candidate to fill an immediate vacancy for the position of full-time Police Officer and anticipates other openings in the near future. Sherborn is located 18 miles west of Boston with a residential community population of 4500. The Sherborn Police Department is currently funded for 11 full-time Officers, one Chief, one Lieutenant, three Sergeants, one Detective and three Civilian Dispatchers. Preference will be given to Candidates who have completed a full-time MPTC certified police academy but is not required. Candidates must have completed a bachelor’s degree, be willing to undergo an extensive background investigation, successfully pass both a medical and psychological evaluation, and complete the department’s training program with a one-year probation period. Under the current contract, the starting salary ranges from $60,195 – entry level to $71,344 – after 5 years before education and other stipends. Plus, eleven paid holidays, 2 weeks’ vacation (increased every 5 years), 3 personal days, sick time, shift differential, a variety of stipends to include EMT ($3,000), Body Camera ($1,000), Uniform Allowance ($1,200) and Quinn Bill for current qualified officers, and an education incentive for non-Quinn Bill qualified - $10,000 per year for a bachelor’s degree and $15,000 per year for a master’s degree.
Interested candidates should submit a cover letter and resume to Sgt. David Nulty; [email protected] by August 6, 2021.
The Town of Sherborn is an equal opportunity employer.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

jgraz369 said:


> The Sherborn Police Department is seeking a qualified and professional candidate to fill an immediate vacancy for the position of full-time Police Officer and anticipates other openings in the near future. Sherborn is located 18 miles west of Boston with a residential community population of 4500. The Sherborn Police Department is currently funded for 11 full-time Officers, one Chief, one Lieutenant, three Sergeants, one Detective and three Civilian Dispatchers. Preference will be given to Candidates who have completed a full-time MPTC certified police academy but is not required. Candidates must have completed a bachelor’s degree, be willing to undergo an extensive background investigation, successfully pass both a medical and psychological evaluation, and complete the department’s training program with a one-year probation period. Under the current contract, the starting salary ranges from $60,195 – entry level to $71,344 – after 5 years before education and other stipends. Plus, eleven paid holidays, 2 weeks’ vacation (increased every 5 years), 3 personal days, sick time, shift differential, a variety of stipends to include EMT ($3,000), Body Camera ($1,000), Uniform Allowance ($1,200) and Quinn Bill for current qualified officers, and an education incentive for non-Quinn Bill qualified - $10,000 per year for a bachelor’s degree and $15,000 per year for a master’s degree.
> Interested candidates should submit a cover letter and resume to Sgt. David Nulty; [email protected] by August 6, 2021.
> The Town of Sherborn is an equal opportunity employer.


Oh, let’s keep the Quinn Bill train going!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Good PD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

